# Honsou



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Do any of you know any more books that Warsmith Honsou is in besides Storm of Iron, or Black Sun, Black Sky. If not do you think they will make more? 
Because of that one marine born that looks like Uriel of the Ultra Marine, seems like hes gonna fine Uriel and be like "Bitch... step down!"


----------



## MajorRawne (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe he's been in a couple of short stories, but no novels.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

what are these short stories?


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Honsou's warband is featured in one of the short stories in Planetkill (Great series of short stories for the most part...) where they steal a biological agent the mechanicum developed to enhance agri-worlds... read the story to find out what they do with it=)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Honsou is also featured, very momentarily, in a WD battle report- Black Legion vs. Iron Warriors (this would be at least a couple of years back now).


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Honsou is a great character and lets hope they continue with his exploits. i would have liked to see him go to medrengard and have abit of time with perturabo or even try and take over there. iron warrior vs. iron warrior might be interesting.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

that would be awesome. its like, CSM + Chaos Mech vs CSM + Chaos Mech. bcuz as far as i know only the IW use Titans and Basilisks, which (im pretty sure unless the SM somehow have access to them) are Mechanicus machines. Epic indeed. Grand Company vs Grand Company ^_^


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Honsou is known to be in a short story in the upcoming novel "Heroes of the Space Marines" 

Link

:good:


----------



## KrootWarrior (Feb 13, 2009)

Honsou is cool I just red the stort story in the Heros of the Space Marines book and it had Huron Blackheart in it as well. 

He might be in the new Uriel ventris book but maybe not because its all about Tau :victory:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

After Storm of Iron & Dead Sky Black Sun. You can find a short story of Honsou in Planetkill, just 50 pagies but it show what he up to since the DSBS days.

Then there a new book (another short story) that will be in Hero of the Space Marines release in May.

If you want to keep up to spead on the Ultramarine side (Uriel & Honsou are going to met in one big finial epic battle soon).
I would get Killing Ground & the forth coming Courge & Honour.

Other than this I can not say.

IP


----------



## iscam (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I am also a Honsou fan, along Marduk of the Word Bearers. I think there will soon be a new book of Honsou, but I am also waiting for a battle 
Honsou and Marduk vs Uriel and Rafen!

http://www.heresy-online.net/daemons/adoptables/3703-khull.htm: please help my little deamon to grow, maybe one day he will help to defeat the servants of the False Emperor!!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

His short story in Heroes of the Spcae Marines concersn his efforts to recruit new forces. He travels to a planet owned by Huron Blackheart with his remaining entourage, on this planet Huron hold a gladiatorial competition quite simply, defeat the designated champion of a warband and claim his warband. This competition continues until only one champion remains (and is left with a sizeable army into the bargain). Probably the best story in the book.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

> Honsou is also featured, very momentarily, in a WD battle report- Black Legion vs. Iron Warriors (this would be at least a couple of years back now).


I've got that white dwarf with me right here number.275


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just read the short story in _Heroes of the Space Marines_ and by the sounds of it Honsou is planning on laying waste to Ultramar as revenge for Ventris messing with him. Ventris's clone looks like he's going to play a major part in any upcoming story as well.


----------

